# should 90772 be coded with 11900?



## kla.cpc (Oct 1, 2008)

Should 90772 diagnostic injection be coded with 11900 injection, intralesional?  Have a provider that was told to do so by previous coders.  What is your opinion?


----------



## dmaec (Oct 1, 2008)

well, my first thought was "no way" ... but then I checked the NCCI Edits and low and behold - you can! ! ! ... not sure why you would but according to the edits, you can. The .59 modifier would have to go on the 90772 - So, I'm sure the 90772 would have to meet the requirements for use of the modifier .59...

the things we learn hey!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 2, 2008)

kastafan said:


> Should 90772 diagnostic injection be coded with 11900 injection, intralesional?  Have a provider that was told to do so by previous coders.  What is your opinion?



I wouldn't.  11900 is the actual injection into the lesion(s).  90772 does not apply in this case.


----------

